# General Site Information > The Welcome Room >  Hiya

## graham67

Hiya everyone

I'm new to this site  :lol: 

I have a garden pond which I have introduced some small Koi and other fresh water fish.

Thanx 

Graham

----------


## Gary R

Welcome to fish-keeping.com Graham
How did you hear about us m8 ? plus i hope you enjoy your stay with us, we are a small new forum trying our best to get new members like yourself so hopfully one day we will end up a nice busy forum  :Wink: 

Regards Gary.

----------


## Nemo

Hi and welcome to the one and only Fish Keeping  :Wink: 

As our boss said, how did you hear about us m8y.

Enjoy your stay and keep us updated with the pond  :Smile:

----------


## graham67

> Hi and welcome to the one and only Fish Keeping 
> 
> As our boss said, how did you hear about us m8y.
> 
> Enjoy your stay and keep us updated with the pond


Hiya 

I just put a search in Yahoo under fish keeping &  this site was the 1st to come up.  

Since we started with a pond last spring we have enjoyed our time watching things progress and finding it a relaxing past time.  We Have been wanting to get a pond for some time and now we have one we wouldnt be without it.

cheers

Graham

----------


## berley

hiya graham and welcome to fish keeping 

hope you enjoy the forum and find it informative  :Smile: 

nice to see you found the shoutbox as well  :Wink:

----------


## Timo

Hello Graham welcome to here.

----------

